# Drivers for NetGear WG111v3 - amd64

## IndianerJones

Hi everyone, this is my first post in these forums!

I'm having trouble getting my NetGear WG111v3 wireless usb adpater to work ont gentoo amd64. The problem seems to be the driver.

Ndiswrapper won't load any version I try to install. 

In the NetGear windows installer there were 4 different versions I tried, they all stop loading with the error message that they aren't 64-bit. The Vista64 driver I tried just stops with error messages about unsupported commands.

Has anyone been able to get this adapter working?

In the inf files from the installer there is information for both 32-bit and 64-bit architectures. Might there be a possibility to edit an inf file to cut everything that's not 64-bit?

Thanks in advance,

Jones.

----------

## cyblord

see if this helps at all:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:Hardware#Networking

----------

## abyss.7

I had the same problem early, but now everything is ok with kernel >=2.6.27.

They added wg111v3 support to rtl8187 chipset driver - find and enable "rtl8187 chipset support" in kernel config, and rebuild kernel.

----------

